# الموت خلاص وأنت خلاصي من الموت



## أرزنا (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح:
كل يوم نذهب الى العمل كل يوم الى الجامعة كل يوم الى المدرسة كل يوم زحمة سير كل يوم حر وبرد وريح هنا وهناك كل يوم مشاكل وهموم ولا يوجد صاحب معرفة دون عذاب وتعب نفسي وجسدي. هكذا كل يوم كل ساعة كل لحظة. وما أصعب اللحظة التي تقوم بها من فراشك لتذهب الى كل هذا .
ربي ،ربي، ربي أنت حددت عمري وسيأتي لكل واحد يوما يأخذه الموت وكم من الناس يخافونه، ولكنني أنا أخاف من أن أعيش 1000 سنة كما هي الدنيا لذلك ربي اشكرك لأنك وجدت الموت خلاص لي من أباطيل هذه الدنيا ، الموت خلاصي منها؟ هذا في المرحلة الأولى .....ولكن الى أين يأخذني الموت ؟ يخلّصني من أباطيل الدنيا وعذاباتها ويدخلني بمجهول لا اعرفه يقولون عنه ظلمة ، يقولون عنه : انتهت حياته؟
يا للمصيبة الكبيرة التي وقع فيها هذا أو ذاك.
ربي والهي أشكرك لأنك تركتني أعيش وأفكر وأخاف مما كتبت لأكتشف بأن الموت خلاص وأنت خلاصي من الموت فابقى معي يارب الحياة ومدني بنعمتك لأنتظر تلك اللحظة التي ستشركني بحياتك هذا ما اتمناه يارب فشكرا لك
امين*


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ربي والهي أشكرك لأنك تركتني أعيش وأفكر وأخاف مما كتبت لأكتشف بأن الموت خلاص وأنت خلاصي من الموت فابقى معي يارب الحياة ومدني بنعمتك لأنتظر تلك اللحظة التي ستشركني بحياتك هذا ما اتمناه يارب فشكرا لك*


*آمين يا رب...*
*ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية المضطهدين...*


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع واكثر من رائع 
واحلى تقييم الك اختنا العزيزة
ربنا يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك يارب


----------



## besm alslib (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربي والهي أشكرك لأنك تركتني أعيش  وأفكر وأخاف مما كتبت لأكتشف بأن الموت خلاص وأنت خلاصي من الموت فابقى معي  يارب الحياة ومدني بنعمتك لأنتظر تلك اللحظة التي ستشركني بحياتك هذا ما  اتمناه يارب فشكرا لك*​*

**آمين *

*بجد من اروع الصلوات اللي سمعتها و قراتها *

*شكرا عزيزتي على الصلاة الرائعه وبجد يستاهل افضل تقييم *

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## DODY2010 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جمي،،،،،،له جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أرزنا (16 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام المسيح

شكرا لكم على المشاركة في الصلاة الرب يحميكم


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكـــرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا جدا

ســلام الرب يســـوع


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## أرزنا (21 يناير 2012)

سلام المسيح

أقدم هذه الصلاة من جديد الى الذين يتعذبون ويموتون كل يوم من جراء ما يحصل في بلداننا


----------

